# Has gbatemp been hacked?



## modshroom128 (Jul 26, 2010)

whats with all these pictures?


----------



## connor_walsh (Jul 26, 2010)

what pictures?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

connor_walsh said:
			
		

> what pictures?


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 26, 2010)

connor_walsh said:
			
		

> what pictures?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 26, 2010)

I haven't seen anything strange


----------



## connor_walsh (Jul 26, 2010)

_Are you sure your on GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> connor_walsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's what everyone's thinking.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 26, 2010)

It's all normal for me, have you checked you don't have a virus/ malware?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 26, 2010)

The only strange thing on the 'temp is me. I'll not have any hackers stealing my gig.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jul 26, 2010)

I think he's lost it, just a speculation.


----------



## 7mike7 (Jul 26, 2010)

gbatemp hacked you


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 26, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> I think he's lost it, just a speculation.



I think this also


----------



## fishykipper (Jul 26, 2010)

ooooh snap!! strange thing a'happenin', must be the Cyber Police!
watch your backs people, lol!!


----------



## modshroom128 (Jul 26, 2010)

These pictures.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 26, 2010)

It's Porn Day!
Porn for everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://porn.gbatemp.net


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

modshroom128 said:
			
		

> These pictures.


That's called a virus.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 26, 2010)

It's a problem with your browser's cache. It's substituting the images on GBAtemp, with those from other sites you have visited. Try clearing your cache and restarting your browser.

Also try doing a forced refresh, which is normally preformed by holding down the shift and clicking the refresh page icon.


----------



## modshroom128 (Jul 26, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lost it? Nope.






this is weird


----------



## signz (Jul 26, 2010)

Guess some noobs are failing in some kind of strange way.


----------



## BakuFunn (Jul 26, 2010)

Because the first thing hackers will want to do is rearrange the images.
It's probably malware or a browser problem.


----------



## modshroom128 (Jul 26, 2010)

whats with all these pictures?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 26, 2010)

Try using internet explorer.


----------



## sprogurt (Jul 27, 2010)

Either start lurking or choose a better browser...firefox 4 beta 2 is out now but that's all i can think of. Clear the cache and cookies?


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 27, 2010)

Try hitting Ctrl+F5. This forces a full refresh and you should see images as they appear currently on the server, and not use any images from your cache.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 27, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> It's Porn Day!
> Porn for everyone!
> 
> 
> ...




That made my day.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 27, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A picture of Vulpes in a thong with fox ears on his head? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: oh yeah you lot don't have access


----------



## prowler (Jul 29, 2010)

modshroom128 said:
			
		

> Lost it? Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol /vp/





try another browser.


----------



## Ossot (Jul 30, 2010)

Those pesky hackers, always hacking something then making it render just slightly fucked up. They're a plague on the internet.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 30, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> It's Porn Day!
> Porn for everyone!
> 
> 
> ...



Lawl.
This is funny.
Made my day.
_____

Probably a browser problem..


----------



## zuron7 (Aug 8, 2010)

Just hit Ctrl and F5 and it should be solved.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Try using *anything but* internet explorer.



Fixed.


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 8, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> It's Porn Day!
> Porn for everyone!
> 
> 
> ...



Bahh, someday I'll find out what's in there, if it's the last thing I do.


ONTOPIQUE: Boy, I sort of wish _my_ browser rendered GBAtemp as quirkily as that...


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 8, 2010)

8o what is wrong with your browser? I think it's probably a cache problem. Try clearing it. If that doesn't help, then idk lol.


----------

